# CPU fans throws air away or sucks air to the heatsink?



## bhush_18 (Oct 18, 2004)

Till know I was assumming that CPU fan which comes with processor throws air out from heatsink to cool it till I discover after placing agarbatti near it showed that it sucks in the air. How does that works?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 18, 2004)

They suck cold air and throw at the CPU, which after contact becomes hot, & then escapes by the lower side holes in the HSF


----------



## dmoz (Oct 18, 2004)

*)*

Is it the same with S.M.P.S. Fan?


----------



## allajunaki (Oct 18, 2004)

SMPS Fans Blow Out Air...
CPU Fans Throw Air Onto the Heatsinks.. (So is GPU Fans)


----------



## bhush_18 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks gxsaurav & allajunaki for your response.


----------



## ujjwal (Oct 18, 2004)

mayur, your post is an insane post ...

How things work is always important, and when people want to know ... don't discourage em with your stupid posts.
BTW, thanks for the explanation gx ....


----------



## theraven (Oct 18, 2004)

mayur do u do anything but complain ?
u dun even heed mods warnings ...
i guess this is ur last day here ! byebye !


----------



## walking-techie (Oct 19, 2004)

wat is this mayur.. everyone has a rght to know thngs even though they mght be silly
its really ur post that is moronic.. hopefully u wont do thesame mistake again


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Oct 19, 2004)

thanks i wom a Rs 100 bet on that one.


----------



## FunkyB (Oct 20, 2004)

thanx for the info...i had not thought of that...always thought it blows away from the CPU...
btw who's mayur???


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 20, 2004)

*WHICH FAN SUCKS N WHICH BLOWS OUT?*

yup,cpu and gpu fans blow air into heatsink
SMPS blows out air oe expells it


----------

